# Bumper Boy sound effects & other pros and cons



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I had the opportunity today to train with 2 BB belonging to a friend in my training group. 

He just bought 2 "4 shooters"; one with regular sound and one with advanced sounds.

PRO:
I liked the advanced sound (duck sound was used).

The bumpers were visible (black & white rubber with black & white streamers).

Bumpers were consistent where they were landing. 

Took some time to reload but not bad.

Lightweight

CONS:
The "chirping" of the regular BB sound was absolutely useless. We ran about 10 dogs......NOT ONE turned their heads toward the short mark where the "chirping" was being used  Several of us commented between marks how the "chirping" from the BB sounded just like the birds in the trees around us 

Bumpers tended to land black side up in the pond. This was not bad for the big dogs, but we were running two pups who are about 4 1/2 & 5 months old. If the white side had been showing, it would have helped build their confidence (as it would with the big dogs if they were having trouble), especially in and around the decoys.

I can't comment on using the transmitter as I didn't use it. However, there were a couple of times we did have to remind the person operating it to "arm" it.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Apparently the bumpers are called "smart bumpers" and they are designed to land/float black side up in the water. I have 2 Derby Doubles and have one set of the new bumpers and one set of the older style - black/white canvas with streamers. We use these with the younger dogs and the smart bumpers with the more experienced dogs. 

I have advanced sound with both of mine - I have one programmed on duck and one on goose - if you like the duck, you'll love the goose!

Andy


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Funny.....during the training session, we were trying to figure out how difficult it would be for BB to "weight" the bumpers so that the white side would be showing in the water...... 

Will BB offer the "smart bumpers" so that the white shows for young dogs? Would be nice


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

Vicky actually all you have to do is push some kind of wieght in the hole on the top of the bumper on the black side and it will roll over white everytime. Vice Versa if you want black up. 

P.S. You can take one in a hardware store and go back to the nuts and bolts section and find a nut that will push down in their snuggly, put a bolt in it so you can get a hold of it and pull out if you want to change. Doesn't take much at all to roll them over.

Or you can call BB and they make one to go in the holes, not sure $.

Good Training


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh.....I noticed that little hole, but didn't think much about it.

I'll let my friend know about your suggestion.


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

Our training group now has 2 max's and a recently acquired BB. The first day, the guy that got the BB was ready to send it back, but we convinced him to give it a few days first... now we like it very well.. the sounds as well as the retiring gunner are a nice touch.. 
but, like you say, loading and reloading compared to max is a chore..
The Max's are more portable and they are louder... would like to have the duck quacking with max.. 
we have had the max's for a little over a year and they have been very reliable. we will see how the BB does.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Bumperboy

Is it worth the extra money for the advanced sound?

How far does the standard sound travel? The advanced?

Is a case worth the money?

Any options that you think are necessary including the above?

Thanks

Joe Miano


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Joe,

Having now used with BB in our training group several times, IF I were to buy BB, I would definitely buy the advanced sound.

The guy that owns the BB doesn't have a case. I don't see the need for one, but it might be nice.

Vicky


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

Never used the case.

The advanced sound IMHO is WELL worth the $.

As far as how far the sound travels, well it depends, but generally I can here the advanced out beyond 200yds pretty clear, the chirping is tough outside of 50.


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

I have used the BB for 3 1/2 years now. You can't beat them I have the advanced sound on all 3 of mine. That's the way to go


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

Bill,

Do you use the Bumper girl feature?

I have heard that it doesn't work well?

What distances do you typically use them at and are they reliable at long distances?


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

What is the Bumper girl feature?
I have set them out to 350 yds with no problem


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

It's the retired gun silhouette


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

*Bumprboy sounds*

Wondring if anybody has noticed a problem with their dog keying on the shot sound from the launchers rather than "swinging" with the gun in training sessions. Comments and info please,thanx,Jack


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

*Bumprboy sounds*

Wondring if anybody has noticed a problem with their dog keying on the shot sound from the launchers rather than "swinging" with the gun in training sessions. Comments and info please,thanx,Jack


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Keith. Jack


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

I am about to make a purchase. I am buying a pair of derby doubles and it appears the advanced sound is one extra to add from reading the responses. How about the extended warranty? Is it worth the premium?

Also, should I buy direct from Bumper Boy or would I be better served buying from a third party retailer?

Joe Miano


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Joe,

I would recommend the advanced sound. I have 2 of the 12 shooters and a couple of the guys in my training group now have either the 4 shooters or derby doubles. They have all upgraded to the advanced sound!

I don't know about you, but it seems my original warranty always goes out just when I need it , so I recommend the extended warranty 

Vicky


----------



## Cliff Sager (Aug 21, 2003)

As far as cases go...
I have a Derby Double. I bought a soft sided cooler that was the right size and it works great. Padded, insulated, shoulder strap, pockets for the transmitter, ammo, etc, and < $20. It would only work for a Double though. And in case I forget the cooler for the beer... BB is important in my training but COLD beer is vital! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

subroc,
I sell BB's factory direct, that way I don't have to keep inventory. I can send you a brochure if you like. I use 3 DD's but I am fixing to up grade to 8 shooters


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Jack,

Use a imitation or real gun to "point" to the BB launcher.

Others -

The advanced sound is the "ONLY" way to go, and well worth the 80 bucks.
I have it on 3 DD and 1 4-shooter. You can hear it out to about 300 yards if there is no wind, or the wind is behind your back.

The camo cases for the DD's are a great case. I use mine for carrying a blind heater, small propane bottles, paper plates and silverware for cooking in the blinds. I don't use them to transport the launchers, as they were intended.


----------

